
Why Do Instagram Playgrounds Keep Calling Themselves Museums? - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/10/selfie-instagram-nyc-museum-ice-cream-immersive-experience/599875/
======
oplav
This reminds me of this Vox video that talked about how "Instagram museums"
are changing how traditional museums operate:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx_r-
dP22Ps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx_r-dP22Ps)

